# The Official "We Beat The Nets In 6" Thread...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm down without a doubt... :cheers: 

Who still got faith..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I would like to be a part of this....but I just cant do it..hopefully they prove me wrong..I think they could of beat Miami though...I dunno why..I just do


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm down without a doubt... :cheers:
> 
> Who still got faith..
> 
> ...


I'm with you, PaCeRhOLiC. It'll happen.

Laurie


----------



## JVR (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I've got my money on Pacers in 5.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

for sure :clap: bring on the nets. but we need to learn to close out games and play with consistency, mainly JO (whose being ballin') and SJ whose been shooting quite well recently


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

Indy in 7. Peja and Jayooh will prove the haters wrong.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I'm planning on starting a signature bet with Nets fans this afternoon. Who's with me?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

You guys got my support! Go get em!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I think the Pacers will win in 6. JO can totally dominate the Nets inside, so he's going to have to do just that for the Pacers to win. 

Also Kevin O'Niell who coached Carter will surely advise his players to get him out of the game by being physical with him.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I'm feeling optimistic today.Pacers'll sweep Nets with 4-0!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



Pacers Fan said:


> I'm planning on starting a signature bet with Nets fans this afternoon. Who's with me?


What do you have in mind?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



Pacers Fan said:


> I'm planning on starting a signature bet with Nets fans this afternoon. Who's with me?




Yeah I'm down PF.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

The Nets really aren't that great. They have no inside presence and no one on the entire squad plays defense aside from RJ. It's gonna be tough to stop the Triumvirate they have on the perimeter, and I wouldn't be surprised to see a 45+ game out of VC one night in the Meadowlands, but they can't rebound, defend or post up. I actually like Kristic a lot, but I don't see them running the offense through him enough for it to really hamper us. And I think a reinvigorated JO will be able to hold him in check. Or actually, we should probably use Foster/Pollard on Nenad and leave JO to guard whichever other stiff they send out there so he can concentrate on helpside D for all the many times VC, RJ and JKidd blow by our terrible perimeter defenders. It'll keep him fresher for offense too if he doesn't have to waste energy battling on the blocks with Nenad and can instead just stand around somewhere within 5-10 feet of Cliff Robinson, Collins or Padgett.

It's tough to get a read on how we'll do going in to these playoffs, but Jersey is very beatable. JO will have a field day inside and whoever RJ doesn't guard between Peja and Jax can score 30 any given night. With our homecourt, their lack of any crowd in that airplane hanger they call an arena, and JO's new motivation, I think we'll probably advance after a hard fought series in six or seven.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

Good luck to the pacers. They are going to have to absolutely dominate the paint though.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



> The Nets really aren't that great.


Yes were not but neither are you.



> They have no inside presence and no one on the entire squad plays defense aside from RJ.


The Nets have been a much better defensive team as the season wore on. Vince's defense is average but he is not a push over. RJ and Collins are underrated defenders and In the playoffs Kidd has always had his way with Indiana's point guards and he has plenty left in him to do the same



> It's gonna be tough to stop the Triumvirate they have on the perimeter, and I wouldn't be surprised to see a 45+ game out of VC one night in the Meadowlands, but they can't rebound, defend or post up.


If you look at our number we are right in the middle of rebounding in the league, somewhere around 15-16th. Its very tired hearing that over and over again, we may not be the best but we dont really get out rebounded a lot. 



> I actually like Kristic a lot, but I don't see them running the offense through him enough for it to really hamper us. And I think a reinvigorated JO will be able to hold him in check. Or actually, we should probably use Foster/Pollard on Nenad and leave JO to guard whichever other stiff they send out there so he can concentrate on helpside D for all the many times VC, RJ and JKidd blow by our terrible perimeter defenders.


Krstic guards the pick and roll very well and while I dont think he is in JO' level he has done a pretty good job against better bigs. Collins frustrates a lot of people with his defense. Although he has no offensive game whatsoever but he is a good defender and does a lot of things that dont show up in the stat sheet.




> It's tough to get a read on how we'll do going in to these playoffs, but Jersey is very beatable. JO will have a field day inside and whoever RJ doesn't guard between Peja and Jax can score 30 any given night. With our homecourt, their lack of any crowd in that airplane hanger they call an arena, and JO's new motivation, I think we'll probably advance after a hard fought series in six or seven.


Again VC is no pushover on the defensive end and Kidd has guarded plenty of better oppoenents: Kobe, Nash, Billups etc. Lack of crowd has never hurt us before, this is an experienced playoff team that only hurts unexperienced teams. 

All in all it should be a good series and I think Nets will win in 6 games.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



Grandmazter3 said:


> this is an experienced playoff team



So is Indy.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> So is Indy.


I didn't mean you weren't I was talking about how the lack of a great homecourt crowd will not hurt the nets in the playoffs.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



JayRedd said:


> With our homecourt, their lack of any crowd in that airplane hanger they call an arena, and JO's new motivation, I think we'll probably advance after a hard fought series in six or seven.


Yes Virginia, the Nets actually DO sell out their playoff games!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I'm down for whatever signature bet you guys have in mind.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

We have a player called Jason Collins and most of you think Rj is are best defender well he is not Collins is.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

JayRedd, the nets have actually sold out every playoff game in the past 5 seasons. Secondly, when the starters actually played in the last 20 games, the team played perhaps the best defense (as well as overall game) in the nba statistically. It took Lebron James 18 points in the last 6 minutes of the 4th quarter to stop our 14 game winning streak which resulted in the immediate shortening of the starters playing time by VIRTUALLY HALF. For goodness sakes, kidd didnt play more than 18 minutes in the last 3 games COMBINED. The nets veterans have proven that they react very very well to rest as seen after receiving nearly a week off in the schedule exactly before they went on both 10+ game winning streaks this season.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



JayRedd said:


> The Nets really aren't that great. They have no inside presence *and no one on the entire squad plays defense aside from RJ*. It's gonna be tough to stop the Triumvirate they have on the perimeter, and I wouldn't be surprised to see a 45+ game out of VC one night in the Meadowlands, but they can't rebound, defend or post up. I actually like Kristic a lot, but I don't see them running the offense through him enough for it to really hamper us. And I think a reinvigorated JO will be able to hold him in check. Or actually, we should probably use Foster/Pollard on Nenad and leave JO to guard whichever other stiff they send out there so he can concentrate on helpside D for all the many times VC, RJ and JKidd blow by our terrible perimeter defenders. It'll keep him fresher for offense too if he doesn't have to waste energy battling on the blocks with Nenad and can instead just stand around somewhere within 5-10 feet of Cliff Robinson, Collins or Padgett.
> 
> It's tough to get a read on how we'll do going in to these playoffs, but Jersey is very beatable. JO will have a field day inside and whoever RJ doesn't guard between Peja and Jax can score 30 any given night. With our homecourt, their lack of any crowd in that airplane hanger they call an arena, and JO's new motivation, I think we'll probably advance after a hard fought series in six or seven.


That's funny. Kidd is #1 defensive PG on 82games.com and Jason Collins will get All-NBA defensive consideration. RJ is our third best defender in the starting line-up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

You better be hoping that Vince isnt hot, cause if he is, well its going to be a really short series


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



Turkish Delight said:


> I think the Pacers will win in 6. JO can totally dominate the Nets inside, so he's going to have to do just that for the Pacers to win.
> 
> *Also Kevin O'Niell who coached Carter will surely advise his players to get him out of the game by being physical with him.*


Sorry, thats not Carter toronto 2004 if you dont know yet he's a different Carter.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



Hbwoy said:


> You better be hoping that Vince isnt hot



He's good and all, but he can't beat our team by himself, and I know you guys won't be able to stop him, but you better be hoping you can at least contain our boy J.O...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

I belive in Pacers and I sense win in 6 games... Also Pacers Fan I like your idea (I would be in).

Now I agree Nets arent 3 guys team they have 4 great players (JayRedd Kristic scored 18 points in playoffs last year and is even better now so I count him as inside presence). Now about VC he wasn't that good last year so I hope we can stop him. I see that our guys must play smart and bench must be consistent if we want beat Nets I also agree that Nets is easyer pick (as winner) but my guts tell me that Pacers will beat them (also there are homerism and logic that support such feeling).


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



thenetsfan said:


> We have a player called Jason Collins and most of you think Rj is are best defender well he is not Collins is.


Actually Kidd is our best defender, and the team as a whole is very good defensively.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's good and all, but he can't beat our team by himself, and I know you guys won't be able to stop him, but you better be hoping you can at least contain our boy J.O...


Ask Philly fans....... :biggrin: 

he can singlehandedly win one or two games for us THATS if he really went off like for 40 or 50 points.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



SeaNet said:


> Actually Kidd is our best defender, and the team as a whole is very good defensively.


Well.......... yeah I guess he is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's good and all, but he can't beat our team by himself, and I know you guys won't be able to stop him, but you better be hoping you can at least contain our boy J.O...


One man doesnt make an island, but boy when he's hot you guys are in a world of trouble. Not only is he hard to contain, but that creates a world of opportunities for other guys on the court. And it might just be me, but his teammates actually feed off his energy when he is in a zone. Its almost contagious


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official "We Will Beat The Nets And Advance" Thread...*

PACERS WIN IN 6!!!.... :cheers: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I think your giving the nets way to much credit.. pacers in 4~!!!!~!~~~~!!! :clap:


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Pacers killed it in the paint. GJ. Looks like it'll be a great series.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

fyi pacers can win in 5.

pacers were my pick at the beginning of the season to win the title.

things have changed, artest traded, and Tinsley hasnt played as well as I had hoped (injury)

but when I look at the east, the pacers are the only ones I think have a chance of beating the Pistons

I realize not many people believe the pacers can beat them, but you gotta understand the pistons arent deep.

So really the only thing that can beat the Pacers in my opinion are mounting injuries (if they should happen) and basically beating themselves through implosion.

the pacers should beat the nets in the series. I hope that doesnt come to a shock to people. Game one shouldnt have surprised anyone


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

before the Nets/Pacers series began, i predicted that The Pacers win in 6.


Good luck to you guys


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Pacerholic, your one funny dude. you actually made a thread like this. lol

Like ive said for a long time, even before this series started, i predicted Pacers in 6.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like this thread


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

If we win tonight... It'll be less than six...

I have a feeling... whoever wins tonight... should win the series... but it's Playoff time... And you never really know...


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

.. ity:


----------

